# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Vargje të lira

## Aksinja

*Moment*


Sikur të kisha talentin, të përshkruaja momentin,

atë moment të largët por që duket shum i afërt.

Moment hutimi, moment shpërthimi, moment fillimi,

moment unik për timen dashuri.

I skalitur mbi trurin tim si një piramidë,

i ngulitur në mëndje si shpirti në mua,

moment vëndimi për ty dhe mua, , ,

A thua kush e projektoi atë moment madhështor!

unë apo ti, apo ndonjë gastor.

Gastorët jan të famshëm, për hipnozat e tyre,

por momenti nuk ishte ,,ahhh ai  ishte i përkryer,

Vështir të besoj që mua dhe ty na ndodhi,

por ja që zoti dhe jo gastori,

momentin na e projektoi.

----------


## Aksinja

*VËNDLINDJE*


Kur kujtoj fëmjërin,

më zgjohet një mall për ty.



Kur kujtojë shtëpinë,

më bie në mënd lagjia e vjetër.



Kur marr rrugët e largëta,

më kujtohen bjeshkët e tua.



Kur mendoj të kthehem ,

kujtoj ditët e vështira



eh Vëndlindje,,,,,,, po e shtyj dhe ca kohë "KTHIMIN"


më 2010-12-28

----------


## Aksinja

*Monotoni e përditshme.* 

Më vjen inat për këtë. 

Po shkojnë vitet dhe nuk po ndodh asgjë e bukur që të më ngel në mëndje, 

Kur fillon java, them hë se kaloj edhe kjo dit, edhe kjo tjetra , dhe shpejt vjen fundjava, a thua se do ndodh mrekullia.

Asgjë më shum nuk ndodh, përveç faktit që fle më shum gjumë. 

Mirpo këto ditët që kalojnë fët e fët për të ardhur ajo e shkret fundjavë, nuk jan thjesht dit, jan javë nga jeta ime, që bëjn muaj e pastaj vite.

Tani nuk kam më dëshir të festoj ditëlindje , nuk dua as të kujtoj atë datë, e ndërroj her pas here në profile, që miqt, të mos më urojnë

Si isha?. Si jam? ,,,,,,,,, Si do jem ?

Si isha? --- plot me ide, vullnet, dëshira dhe inisiativa,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,diçka çaloi rrugës

Si jam? ----mmmmm jo ashtu siç pretendoja,,,,,,,,,e sigurt që diçka çaloi rrugës

Si do jem? --- aaaaa nuk bëj më plane,,,,,,,,,,sepse tanimë e di që diçka do çaloj përsëri 

Po afron mosha të cilën italianët e quajnë fillesën e të jetuarit, pse nuk më gëzon kjo!, a thua çfar kishin në mëndje Italianët kur than Në moshën 40 vjeç fillon jeta

Të shkosh 40 vjeç, të mos kesh realizuar shum gjëra të cilat i kemi thurur në mëndje apo në ëndrra. Ku është arritja, ku është e ashtuquajtura fillesë e italianëve 

Më trëmb mosha e "tret"

më 2010-10-04

----------


## Aksinja

*A u vrave biri im ?*

Djali i dashuruar marrëzisht me miken, 

i lutej e i përgjërohej, thosh pa ty se dua jetën.

Kaluan ditë lutjesh, kaluan muaj përgjërimesh,

mikja për vete mendoi, hije dyshimesh të largojë.

Dashurin e djalitn e vuri në provë, ,,,

zëmrën e nënës pa ndrojtje ia kërkoi.



Ah kjo prov e ligë, kjo provë e mallkuar,

nga dashuria do më ndajë, e për jet do të vuaj,,



Kështu mendonte djali, rrugës për në shtëpi.

E pa nënën plakë, dhe një mendim vërtikt i shkoi



Ah nënë e dashur shum, shum  të dua por ditët i ke të numëruara, 

miken e kam për jetë dhe kurr s'ka për të më harruar,

do më doj për jetë dhe un do ta dua, ,,,,,,,,,, të më falësh nën por provën duhet kaluar

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

I mërzitur i trëmbur, i trishtuar e  marrëzisht i dashuruar

djali vraponte drejt mikes me zëmrën e nënës në duar.



Ah kjo rrugë, rrugë e mallkuar, djalin e pengoi,

zëmra e   nënës në tok përfundoi

Afrohet djali me të shpejt drejt zëmrës, një zë i flet,,,,, ishte zëri i nënës





*A u vrave biri im ??*


2010-09-28

----------


## 2043

*Zhan Rishpen*

1849  -   1926



*Zemra e nenes*



Na ish nje djale nje sylesh 
Qe  donte nje, por ajo s`e desh

Me  sill per qenin - i thote ajo
Zemren e nenes , ne me do.

Shkon tek e jema dhe e vret
I mer zemren e kercet

Sic fugonte, shket e bie,
Zemra i rrokulliset perdhe

Edhe ndersa zemra shket
Degjon zemren qe i flet.

Zemra i thoshte me vajtim
-A u vrave , biri im ?

----------


## Aksinja

Shum shkurt i paskësh ra ky Zhan Rishpen
gjithsesi këtë histori e thura me fjalët e mia, sipas ndjesis time  :buzeqeshje: 


Faleminerit që e postuat se kam pyetur disa miq kush e ka thën këtë më parë por gjith e njihnin si përmbajtje por se kush e ka shkruar nuk e dinin



edhe një gjë, un e urrej kopjen

----------


## 2043

> Shum shkurt i paskësh ra ky Zhan Rishpen
> gjithsesi këtë histori e thura me fjalët e mia, sipas ndjesis time 
> 
> 
> Faleminerit që e postuat se kam pyetur disa miq kush e ka thën këtë më parë por gjith e njihnin si përmbajtje por se kush e ka shkruar nuk e dinin
> 
> 
> 
> edhe një gjë,* un e urrej kopjen*


hahhaha
 kete e ke prej profesionit sigurisht.

----------


## Aksinja

* Kur jeta të varet në fije të perit* 
           Si çdo ditë, ngrihem në mëngjes  herët, kryej ato punët e mëngjesit, të përhershmet, bëhem gati dhe nisem për punë. Ditë si gjitha të tjerat, të paktën në pamje të parë kështu dukej. Ku ta dija unë se çfar do ndodhte.

               Piva kafen me kolegët, si çdo mëngjes pune dhe j'u drejtuam shkollës në tetë pa njëzet ndodheshim, në shkollë . Shiu filloi të bjer i imët dhe nxënësit i futëm në shkoll pa i rreshtuar, që të mos lageshin
               Ditë si çdo ditë tjetër, e nga ta dinim se çfar do ndodhte

*Fillimi*
Nga fundi i orës së dytë, duke shpjeguar temën e ditës,,,

-Pra kur baza e funksionit logaritmik është më e madhe se 1 funk,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Fjala më ngeli në mes një breshërim automatiku u dëgjua shum afër shkollës, një nxënëse pyeti, çfar ishte kjo. Për momentin mendova, dikush po provon të gjuaj me automatik, siç ndodhte në 97 e famshme, por shpejt u kthjellova ne nuk jemi në vitin 97, si mund të ndodh në mes të ditës të dëgjosh breshërima në një vënd që nuk ka luftë!

-Mos e vrisni mëndjen, do jet ndonjë që plas kapsolla
-Zyshe nuk ishte plasje kapsolle, ishte automatik
-Gjithsesi, vazhdojmë ku e lam, pra funksioni me bazzzzzzzzzz,,,,,,,,,,

Prap breshërim, tani ishte shum afër, aq afër sa u duk sikur ishte tek dritaria e klasës. Një frik më kaloi, nga truri dhe më shpoi zemrën, e vetmja gjë që kujtova në ato moment,e të largoj nxënësit nga dritaria

-Largohuni nga dritaria, kaloni me të shpejt tek rrjeshti nga muri
-Zyshe po qëllojn me armë, qënka këtu afër!!!
-Ulu posht, largohu nga dritaria, kaloni këtej,,,,,,,,(bërtisja, dhe as vet spo e kuptoja që po qëndroja në këmb përpara dritares)

Breshërimat për herën e tret, por tani nuk dukej se ishin afër dritares tonë, nxënësit u ulën përsëri nëpër banka. Dola nga  klasa të merja vesh çfar po ndodhte, në hollin e shkollës  takoj kolegen time shum të shqetësuar, filloj ta pyes për çfar po ndodhte.

-Kush po qëllon? Di gjë çfar po ndodh?
-Ja, - dhe më tregon me gisht nga jasht, njëri me automatik në dorë, në rrugën përball shkollës që po drejtohej drejt shkollës.

Roja kishte mbyllur derën dhe qëndronte i fshehur diku në cep të hollit. U ktheva me të shpejt në klas, i urdhëroj nxënësit të shtrihen për tok mundësisht poshtë bankave, fill pas meje futet mësuesja kujdestare e klasës, e trëmbur pa mas.

-Ai u nis të futet në shkoll.
-Dera është e mbyllu.
-Prej xhami është, thyhet kollaj

Në këto fjal breshërimat vazhduan, tani pa pushim, nxënësit të trëmbur qëndronin posht tavolinave, mua gjunjët mu pren, e mbështetur në mur rrëshqita, deri sa u ula në tokë. Lotët filluan të më binin pa  i ndier, mendoja, "bëhu e fort", "ska kush pun me neve", "shiko nxënësit",,,,,

Minuta të gjata, minuta pafundësie, dridhje në zemër, frik dhe lot

*Telefonatat*
Nxënësi- Alo, alo, jemi te shkolla profesionale, po gjuajn me armë, ju lutemi hajdeni shpejt,,,,,,,,telefonata u mbyll pa asnjë përgjigje, me sa duket policia ishte njoftuar, po ku ishin!!

Nxënëse- Alo, o mami, po na gjuajn me automatik, këtu te shkolla, lajmëro policin, , , un mir jam, jemi shtrir për tok bashk me zyshat, , , po, jo ti o mam, mos hajde ti lajmëro policin, , , (nxënësja me zor nxori fjalët e fundit pasi kishte filluar të qante me dënes)

Nxënëse- O babi, do vish të më marrësh, njëri po qëllon me armë, më duket se ka hyr në shkollë, , , po , po me zyshën jam, , , ok, mos vono



*Frika*

Lotët më dilnin, dhe nuk i mbaja dot, vajzat qanin, disave u dëgjohej zëri, disave u dalloja supet që u dridheshin, kolegia ime u ngrit një moment të na shikonte të gjithve, më shikon mua me shikim qortues, e dija që duhej të mbaja veten, e dija që nuk duhejt të lotoja, por frika nuk po më pyeste, ajo breshërim arme  po më tmerronte. Në këtë ankth, truri im po mendonte më shum se sa duhej, 
A THUA KAQ E PATËM AFATIN NË KËTË JETË!


*Fundi*

Nuk po dëgjohej më e shtën arme, u ngritëm bashk me kolegen, hapëm derën që e kishim kyçur dy herë, shikuam në korridor, dukej që lëvizjet kishin filluar, nxënësve u tham që breshërimat mbaruan dhe tani uluni nëpër banka. U ngjita shkallëve për në katin e tret ku ndodhej salla e mësuesve. Të gjith të alarmuar, të prer në fytyrë, fytyra të mvrejtura si vet koha sot, pyesnin çfar ndodhi, kush ishte, oborri i shkollës ishte mbushur me policë. Ngjaria na kishte shokuar, habitur dhe trëmbur në një mënyr shum të fort. Akoma nuk e kisha mbledhur veten, nuk po pyesja, se nuk formuloja dot fjalinë. Po mbaja mimikën time të ngrir, që lotët mos të më binin më pa më pyetur. Momentet e breshërimave nuk më largoheshin nga mëndja.*PSE JAM KAQ E DOBËT!*

Pas gati një ore, shefi i komisariatit numër 5, na mblodhi, për të na shpjeguar se çfar kishte ndodhur



*Sqarimi*

Me pak fjalë, autori i këtij veprimi është një i çmëndur me kartelë, shkolla nuk ka lidhje me atë njeri, por me sa duket truri i tij e dërgoi këtej nga shkolla juaj. Ne do marim masa dhe j'u sigurojmë që nuk do përsëritet më. Policia veproi shum shpejt dhe për 7 minuta autori u kap. Një ndihmë të madhe na dha një zonjë që kishte parë ngjarjen dhe lëvizjet e autorit. Gjithashtu dhe nxënësit, na dhan një ndihmë, dy prej tyre kishin filmuar me celular përsonin që gjuante në ajër me automatik.


*Habi*

Shtat minuta!!!!!!!! 
Mua më ngjau sa një jetë. Mos e kishte fjalën 7 minuta nga mometi që policia i vuri prangat keqbërsit e dei sa e futi në fugon?

Një i çmëndur me kartel. Çfar bënte në rrugë, ai duhej të ishte në spital , aty ku kurohen të çmëndurit. Pse sillej rreth shkollës tonë vallë?!



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

më 2010-10-21

----------


## moonlight

> *VËNDLINDJE*
> 
> 
> Kur kujtoj fëmjërin,
> 
> më zgjohet një mall për ty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E bukur.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Aksinja

> E bukur.


Faleminderit për vlesimin dhe që more mundimin ti lexosh

----------


## Aksinja

*Për miken e vjetër*
NESE NJE DITE 
NE NDONJE RRUGE TE BOTES
DO TE NDESHEMI PERSERI
KU NE TE KALUAREN ISHIM NE TE DY
DUKE BERE SIKUR NUK NJIHEMI ECIM PERPARA
BEHEM GATI TE TE THERRAS PO EMRI YT ME THYHETE NE BUZE
DIKUSH KRAH MEJE ME PYET
KUSH ISHTE
I VRARE I PERGJIGJEM
Askush 
dikur ish BOTA


*TETOR 2009*

----------


## 2043

> *Për miken e vjetër*
> NESE NJE DITE 
> NE NDONJE RRUGE TE BOTES
> DO TE NDESHEMI PERSERI
> KU NE TE KALUAREN ISHIM NE TE DY
> DUKE BERE SIKUR NUK NJIHEMI ECIM PERPARA
> BEHEM GATI TE TE THERRAS PO EMRI YT ME THYHETE NE BUZE
> DIKUSH KRAH MEJE ME PYET
> KUSH ISHTE
> ...


_Nese per Boten je asgje
Je Bota vete per dike_  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Black`Angel

*" zgjas duart drejt nates
 dhe me epshin qe me fal vetmia
 kerkoj te prek syt e agimit 
qe me rrin larg ne kete nate te gjate dimri,
 te tradhetoj me eren
 duke puthur erresiren e pafund,
 por jam besnike
 dhe deshmitare kam syte
 qe ne imagjinaten per ty me bejne te humb ....
ishte serish nate , ishte serish nje nate dimri pa ty "*

----------


## Black`Angel

*Jepesh pas dickaje ne hapesire,
 kapesh pas nje endrre shtegtuese,
 embeltohesh nga inspirime te largeta
 te nje ekzistence te munguar , 
i hap dikujt zemren e i beson cdo gje tenden
 dhe ne fund ndodh gjithnje
 qe ky dikushi nuk arrin te te kuptoje...
por per faj te askujt dhe me fajin e vetvetes
 qe zhytet ne oqean per te pershkuar kilometrat e jetes.*

----------


## Aksinja

> *" zgjas duart drejt nates
>  dhe me epshin qe me fal vetmia
>  kerkoj te prek syt e agimit 
> qe me rrin larg ne kete nate te gjate dimri,
>  te tradhetoj me eren
>  duke puthur erresiren e pafund,
>  por jam besnike
>  dhe deshmitare kam syte
>  qe ne imagjinaten per ty me bejne te humb ....
> ishte serish nate , ishte serish nje nate dimri pa ty "*



Shum shprehëse vargjet





> *Jepesh pas dickaje ne hapesire,
>  kapesh pas nje endrre shtegtuese,
>  embeltohesh nga inspirime te largeta
>  te nje ekzistence te munguar , 
> i hap dikujt zemren e i beson cdo gje tenden
>  dhe ne fund ndodh gjithnje
>  qe ky dikushi nuk arrin te te kuptoje...
> por per faj te askujt dhe me fajin e vetvetes
>  qe zhytet ne oqean per te pershkuar kilometrat e jetes.*


Do gjëndet një dikush që të kuptojë,,,,,,,,, më pëlqejnë vargjet e tua

----------


## Black`Angel

> Shum shprehëse vargjet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do gjëndet një dikush që të kuptojë,,,,,,,,, më pëlqejnë vargjet e tua


flm aksinja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## 2043

Pse ishte mbyllur kjo teme????????????????

----------


## Aksinja

> Pse ishte mbyllur kjo teme????????????????


Me rëndësi është që u hap sërish

----------

